# Judgement call, Do I turn them in?



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

killed


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*dock fishing*

i would try talking to them first before calling anyone and remind them you showed them this so it could be enjoyed by all not abused by them


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say try to talk to them first, I would think that would probably be sufficient.... I would help anybody try to fish but they must follow the same rules... and they must be respectful of other fisherman as well... My wife is filipina and they just do things differently than we do here.... not bad at all just sometimes different. I thought some posted on here that they could get the shoreline license for free now anyway...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Must be a Florida resident for at least 6 months for a shoreline license.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It is really sad that you even have to ask what to do. 

Undersized fish? What should I do? Really.


The Shame you should feel would be deserved..... if you feel it. 

PM me an address and I will take care of it. 


Do you consider yourself a sportsman?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry garbo, I guess I suk at ratting people out. Especially when I have to live in the same building with them. I'm also not saying that if the game warden comes riding up 1/2 hour later than he did last week I would not have been secretly happy. I think I will go down there tonight and chat with them, check whats in the dinner bucket and confirm if the undersized stuff is still happening. Maybe they stopped that part.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

JMOP,,,,I would talk to them first and tell them the rule's of the Road, and let them Know ,you were just trying to help them but if they KEEP Breaking the Law, Then you WILL Do something about it!!!!:thumbdown: GOOD Luck and Let us know how it Turn's Out !!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ratting People Out? 

There is a natural resource that does not protect itself. Sportsmen enjoy that same natural resourse, and hopefully will protect it. I guess if all sportsmen felt they would be ratting others out if they made an effort to protect the natural resource we "Sportsmen" enjoy, we should all start looking at trying to lower our handicap...

Look, I do not talk hard to anyone, but this is really Sad. If you witness anyone taking undersized fish and have to ask what to do, you should really think about your position. 

I will apologize if I offended you, but I do feel you need it.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry, last year we fished the jetties at the pass one afternoon. Billy Bob and his brother were catching all sorts of reds, boating them, and kept fishing. They would decide what to keep after they caught it and as need be, toss dead reds out of the fish box back into the bay so they always had their limit but if a better fish came by, the smaller dead ones just went back overboard.

We motored by and asked why they were killing fish like that and got an earful and eyefull and threatened, so we contacted the FWC but never heard back. Doubt if anyone went out or checked them. 

Life is full of people that do stupid things and abuse nature but unless you at least try to change them or make them aware, nothing will ever happen. You can always invite the FWC to stop by your dock some evening at the appropriate time. Unless they are out of work and trying to feed their family and that is the only food they can get, I would report it. 

But like others said, I would ask first...


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im with Garbo, "any mouse" call to the FWC. The problem is now there is only a few of them, soon there will be many, I have seen it all over the gulf and southern alantic. Just my 2 cents. Laws are laws and the ICW is a huge nursery not a buffet.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm with Garbo! 100%!! PM me an address and you will soon have your flyfishing spot back!


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

*turn em in*

I really don't see what the question is.......it's all of our responsibility to remind each other of the expectations. If it falls on deaf ears, get an ear that will listen. There's always a few that screw it up for everyone else, and there's your few. If they were playing by the same rules we are, you wouldn't be in this spot.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Just shut the light off


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'm a complete newbie to salt fishing. Finally caught my first fish this week after about six months of trying off and on...grew up freshwater fishing SOME but moving down here and there's different seasons, size and bag limits for each species, it can be pretty confusing, and I'm one of those nerds who tries to learn everything. 

It is ENTIRELY possible that they don't know that there ARE limits, and more importantly, why those limits are important. Maybe you take the FWC chart with you and give it to them - a "helpful" gesture so they don't get caught...maybe an imaginary horror story from your experience with the FWC...hint, hint. 

I know anytime I can get good advice from an experienced angler I take it. So to use the previous poster's analogy - they may not know that it's a nursery, not a buffet. I'd try to explain that to them. 

Just my $.02 although I'm better at giving this advice than living it.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

this is not ratting out at all !!!! They are breaking the law it is a by product of not playing by the rules.We call them consequences !!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Simple solution. Tell them this is your prime season for enjoying your sport. Tell them that they can pick (ONLY) 1 night a week to fish the light as long as they can provide a fishing license for each individual that is going to be fishing. Other than this, shut the light off, and if the point isn't made with this simple request, nail there ass....................


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like you have already explained to them that they must have a license and certain size fish can't be kept. So you have given them the chance to comply with regulations. You are now in the right to call FWC. I also wondered why you don't just turn the light off until you want to fish.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Report them. Negligence of the law is not an excuse to break it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hate that it's like that for ya Johnms, keep preachin bro.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to report them. If not, they will keep on doing it and tell their friends. And more folks will be fishing there and keeping everything. My wife is Korean, I lived in Korea and they really do things differently there. No concept of renewable resources, just put it (whatever it is) in the pot.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

isnt there a toll free line to report viloters (sp its widespread i have heard of many people keep every redfish and more than one big redfish why should we follow the rules if all these people dont, call dont give a name just give a location and average time they are there. I caught a 20 lb snapper and 3 gag grouper about a month ago, i would have liked to keep them but back they went, give them a copy of fishing regulations, and then dont feel sorry cause they will be informed


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I explained the 15" -20" slot per trout and the slot for red, and the one fish rule on red already and they know it. I even brought a tape measure down and showed them how to lay the fish out and count the boards on the dock to get a quick measurement. If I ask them, they always say they release the small ones. Last night they did not have any sport fish and were busy scooping shrimp all night. I left at 10. This morning the dock was covered in blood evidence so I don't know what happened after I left. There is a power outlet at the dock so turning off the light would last until they bring their own light to plug in.
I had another idea. What if I tell everyone on the inshore forum exactly where this is. Boaters would spend all night there because there re easily 100 trout under that light all night. Too many witnesses my fix all this.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Pass the address and other info to someone here and let them help. I lived in the PI for many years and I assure you that you don't want your back yard to be treated like Subic Bay. The locals there have emptied most life from the waters and on any given day you can see people out blasting dynomite for fish...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You cant just trun the light off, if you do the fish will leave and go on to the next one, then when you finally turn the light back on it will take time to get the fish to come back. You did the right thing by talking to them and they are still breaking the rules so my next step would be call the fwc hotline and give them a heads up.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sig226 said:


> isnt there a toll free line to report viloters...


888-404-3922

See also:
http://myfwc.com/contact/report/wildlife-alert/


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I insisted wifey buy a license even though should be content with just readin' her romance novel on the boat. But like I told her... "If I get doubled or tripled, she has to help. Since FWC doesn't have an exception for wives savin' the line from bein' spooled, ya gotta have it." 

Brent


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

This is a most interesting dilemma and I have been thinking hard about it. First, you gave the light to your HOA and so it is no longer yours. These people are breaking the law and are dishonest. You cannot control the behavior of others. How many times have we seen some jerk driving erratically, running a light, or speeding excessively? Yes, I daydream of making a citizens arrest, but that is not realistic. I had to learn myself that honesty is the best policy. If these people are dishonest here, where else are they dishonest? Eventually, I hope, everybody learns honesty is the best policy. So, what to do? Try sharing the dock. You need a lot of room to fly fish; take it.

We, too, live in a community with a shared dock. All kinds of visitors sometimes fish on the dock. I expect that very few bother with a license. The pres. of our HOA makes it a point to fish without one; well, he used to. He has a license now.

Good luck with this. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Report them! or dont bitch.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The gist of Garbo's comments pretty much sums it up. We have a lot of problems with our fisheries as it is and the major cause of it is exactly what your post is about. If everyone fishing CFH, commercial and recreational were all honest and ethical in their fishing practices it would make a huge difference and our fishery resources would probably remain sustainable with the minimum of regulation. Alas that is not the case. All I can tell you is to follow your conscience and do what you know is the right thing to do.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

1) Considering the shoreline saltwater license is free for Florida residents, I don't see why it would be so hard. 

Now if this is a temporary summer home and they are keeping their AL residence and licenses, then that is a different story, report them right away.

Either way I would report them since they are taking advantage of the situation.

2) If they are keeping everything they catch, I would look over the state keeper limits which can get them in even bigger trouble, especially for fish that may be only 1 or 2 limit and they have more.

FWC takes these limits very seriously, and if you explain these people are doing this every single night 7 days a week, they will be more likely to stop by around midnight each night until the problem stops.

3) For your own fishing, I would go down there with all your tackle and fish right on top of them. If they give you attitude just let them know that residents have every right to be there and they do not have a monopoly on that dock/pier. Once they start tangling their line with yours a few times start giving them attitude.

Worse comes to worse, go down and remove your light, report them not only to the FWC but also if there is a building manager/owner. I have heard of cases where tenants have a 2 to 3 hour limit per 24 hour period in order to provide equal access to all tenants. Some even have a sign up sheet to reserve their times for 1 to 4 weeks in advance.

4) If none of this works, do some digging to see what you can legally "net" for, and leave nets out there, not for catching fish/shrimp/whatever but more for the purpose to catch their lures on making them use up fishing time trying to untangle them. You can use that as fodder with the manager/owner and FWC who usually have a problem with people who do not own the placed nets tampering with them.

Yes it may cause problems with neighbors but they are the ones starting it, this is just a better path to finishing it.




Johnms said:


> So I have this deliminma and could use suggestions. I live in a condo on the ICW near the oyster bar we have an awesome dock. When I moved here last August I installed a light for draw fish. I like to go out after dinner, and flyfish for the trout and red fish that now hang out there-mostly catch and release. If any other resident or visitor comes down I would show them tricks to catch the fish.
> 
> So now I had this guy move in to the building. He has an Asian wife and Asian daughter and they started coming to the dock. I showed them how to work a sabinki, catch shrimp floating by, rig lines to catch trout. I told them that since they just move here from Alabama, they need to get a Florida Fishing license. They keep blowing that off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

report them brother, don't feel bad.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Yes Rat em out*

The problem is they are screwing up your immediate resource, and you have a problem with it. People that keep small pinfish and croakers are not the kind of people you can reason with. Its one thing if you are a fish over the limit by mistake or a 1/2 inch too small once in a while but the fact is that these people are knowingly violating the law. Talking too them won't work. If they can afford the condo, whay can't they afford Joe Patties. Some people screw up their own resources and don't think twice about doing it to someone elses. I hate to say it but it's the way some Asian's are raised. it's called fillet and release. Make the call. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes , there is not excuse for lieing and law breaking when it come to the natural resources that belong to all of us !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I keep pinfish and croakers that I catch in a trap but do not use during the day. I suppose I could release them, instead I freeze them for the chum churn on a later trip. 

Heck, if somedody catches them and wants to eat them instead of using them as bait, good for them.

These critters are non-regulated. 

Regulated fish are a different matter. YES I have violated the regs before. I have put an undersized live Mingo on a hook and sent him down as a bait in the past.

That too is a violation. 

Let's put violations in perspective and not cast stones in a glass house.

Yes after thinking about it, I'd drop a dime on the violators. And I don't drop small regulated snapper as bait anymore either.

Jim


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Look in bucket.
See undersized or one too many...........
Dump bucket back.

"Didn't you see that Fish Police over there?"
"You don't want to get arrested do you?"


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

This family rents the condo they do not own it. TO be a Florida resident in the eyes of the FWC you must be here 6 months, they moved in 2 months ago from Alabama. 
Since I get checked about once every month in my boat, I think the next time i get stopped i will have a heart to heart with the FWC about stopping by for a midnight visit.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure why it takes 4 pages to figure this out. It's simple, if you feel they've been properly informed and still continue to keep illegal fish, then you have to report it if you are any kind of a responsible fisherman.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

It is with great shame that I admit I have been ticketed by the FWC for too many specks- 7 instead of 5. They let me off for a short gut hooked red but ticketed me for no nav lights- my motor broke down and I was on a low battery and limping home on a trolling motor, so I had nav lights turned off. My logic was that I released so many fish it was not even funny and I thought I was OK keeping some fish for a neighbor this one time. I paid the fines and I am very careful not to keep illegal fish from then on out. I have see you fishing on your dock. I am the guy in the skiff with the lighted transom that always leaves your dock when you are out there- I don't stop and fish. I use the trolling motor to leave so i don't spook your fish. You will probably have to address the issue at some point.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Where's the condo?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Johnms said:


> So I have this deliminma and could use suggestions. I live in a condo on the ICW near the oyster bar we have an awesome dock. When I moved here last August I installed a light for draw fish. I like to go out after dinner, and flyfish for the trout and red fish that now hang out there-mostly catch and release. If any other resident or visitor comes down I would show them tricks to catch the fish.
> 
> So now I had this guy move in to the building. He has an Asian wife and Asian daughter and they started coming to the dock. I showed them how to work a sabinki, catch shrimp floating by, rig lines to catch trout. I told them that since they just move here from Alabama, they need to get a Florida Fishing license. They keep blowing that off.
> 
> ...


I would report them. (Haven't had a chance to read the whole thread, though.) 

A couple of other related and unrelated observations, just from my experience living here for a short time. First, a lot of the etiquette re: fishing and no-wake zones and stuff in Pensacola is absolutely horrible. Secondly, impoliteness creates a lot of very dangerous situations. I saw a guy on a jetski in Bayou Texar get clocked because he tried to jump a wake in front of a 25-30 foot cruiser. The damn boat just ran him over, his fault. I live close to the Bayou and put in there because I hate dealing with the traffic on the bridge, but it isn't safe. You try to cross under the Cervantes bridge and there are people fishing in the channel from the bridge! 

That's ticky-tack I guess to complain about but why can't people be more polite? I've taken one hook in my eye--not in Pensacola--before and I don't want another one.

As far as your bad neighbors go, you might remind them that the license for residents fishing from shore is free. Sorry that you have to deal with it.


----------



## Fish On (Mar 14, 2009)

Put a switch on the light. Problem solved.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Think of it this way...Would you rather Report them, Feel like a Rat for a little while, and still be able to enjoy your fly fishing and the meager limits already imposed on Trout and Redfish? Or would you rather sit by, allow them to abuse the system, and eventually reduce the limits or have the FWC impose closed seasons on them due to over fishing? Everyone of us have to abide by the law and fish responsibly in order for EVERYONE to be able to enjoy it. Rules are in place because someone somewhere has abused it and ruined it for everybody else. If I kept every red fish or trout i caught, I'd be in jail...why is it any different for them?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Johnms said:


> killed


Well, that's another route....Kind of extreme.


----------

